# Washed Sperm



## wendy (Aug 7, 2002)

Dear Peter,

I wonder if you, or maybe someone else maybe able to help. We have just completed our final IUI, and I have read some where that washed sperm doesn't last as long in the body, as 'au natural' sperm, is this true and if so how long does it last?

Also, after our insemination, we were told by our clinic that we could also try insemination ourselves, but I had also read that Progesterone barriers sperm, and as i am cyclogest 2 daily, would this 2nd attempt be in vain?

I hope I am not repeating questions that may have already been asked in the past.

Many thanks

Wendy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

wendy said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I wonder if you, or maybe someone else maybe able to help. We have just completed our final IUI, and I have read some where that washed sperm doesn't last as long in the body, as 'au natural' sperm, is this true and if so how long does it last?
> 
> ...


----------

